# Problema escritorio [Resuelto] GRACIAS!

## piska

Aver el problema es el siguiente, cuando enciendo el ordenador me carga todo correctamente y en vez de ejecutarse KDE se ejecuta Xorg (y no es un sistema muy bonito de ver) cuando en la consola de xorg pongo startkde se me inicia kde pero me sigue dejando unas barras verdes http://img127.echo.cx/my.php?image=instantnea11vr.png

Aver si me pueden ayudar.Last edited by piska on Thu Jul 21, 2005 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kabutor

no se mucho de kde, pero igual editando el /etc/rc.conf y donde pone :

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="xfce4"

```

Y en xsession pones lo que pone arriba sobre el kde.

----------

## piska

La cuestion es que esta asi en el archivo... y no se que falla

----------

## piska

Nadie sabe porque puede ser? esque la barra de tareas no me muestra las aplicaciones abiertas, ni nada por el estilo y es muy molesto tener las barras verdes esas T.T porque para seleccionar a los programas tengo que darle a las barras verdes y entre que unos se ponen encima de otros,... ufff

----------

## pacho2

Muy "sencillo"

Por algún motivo estas usando twm (o algo parecido) como window manager, si usas kde debes poner kwin, para ello puedes hacer lo siguiente:

1. Haz set | less -> Esto listará las veriables de entorno que tienes en este momento, busca manager o algo así, donde ponga algo como window manager o WM es lo que está mal, para ello debes exportar esa variable cambiando twm por kwin.

2. killall -9 twm && kwin, después salvas la sesión, sales y vuelves a entrar

Saludos

----------

## focahclero

Por cierto,  ¿por qué inicias un nuevo hilo si esto ya lo estabas preguntando en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354238-highlight-.html ?

No es que tenga mucha importancia  :Shocked: , pero a la gente que sigue asiduamente el foro, al menos es mi caso, nos despista bastante. Además complica la vida a futuros usuarios con los mismos problemas.

Y como parece que me gusta mucho poner enlaces  :Wink:  no estaría mal perder un poco de tiempo en leer: [FORO-GENTOO-ES] Consejos de uso (léeme!!!) ¡tiene un puesto destacado al inicio del foro!

Y en cuanto a lo que preguntas:

 *piska wrote:*   

> cuando en la consola de xorg pongo startkde se me inicia kde pero me sigue dejando unas barras verdes

 

¿qué ocurre si ejecutas startkde directamente desde la consola, en una sesión de tu usuario? (es decir sin haber iniciado el servicio xdm o xorg)

Un saludo,

----------

## piska

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Muy "sencillo"
> 
> Por algún motivo estas usando twm (o algo parecido) como window manager, si usas kde debes poner kwin, para ello puedes hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> 1. Haz set | less -> Esto listará las veriables de entorno que tienes en este momento, busca manager o algo así, donde ponga algo como window manager o WM es lo que está mal, para ello debes exportar esa variable cambiando twm por kwin.
> ...

 

Lo unico que he encontrado parecido es:

SESSION_MANAGER=local/tux:/tmp/.ICE-unix/9594

TERM=xterm

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> Por cierto, ¿por qué inicias un nuevo hilo si esto ya lo estabas preguntando en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354238-highlight-.html ? 
> 
> No es que tenga mucha importancia , pero a la gente que sigue asiduamente el foro, al menos es mi caso, nos despista bastante. Además complica la vida a futuros usuarios con los mismos problemas. 
> 
> Y como parece que me gusta mucho poner enlaces  no estaría mal perder un poco de tiempo en leer: [FORO-GENTOO-ES] Consejos de uso (léeme!!!) ¡tiene un puesto destacado al inicio del foro!

 

Lo siento...

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> ¿qué ocurre si ejecutas startkde directamente desde la consola, en una sesión de tu usuario? (es decir sin haber iniciado el servicio xdm o xorg)

 

Nu se inicia me dice que el entorno X no esta habilitado

----------

## focahclero

Podrías revisar tus

~/.xinitrc

y ~/.Xdefaults

que también influyen en el inicio del entorno gráfico.

----------

## piska

No hay nada escrito en ninguno de los 2

----------

## sr_pops

Añade al ~/.xinitrc  una linea que contenga

```
startkde
```

Y prueba a ver

----------

## piska

No hace nada, vamos es como si no tuviera nada puesto :S

----------

## piska

Aver... como ya he dicho anteriormente al principio se me inicia otro escritorio que no es kde, en su consola (que se llama xterm) pongo startkde y se me inicia kde, cuando ha iniciado kde he mirado dicha consola y he encontrado entre toda la carga de kde un mensaje

kwin: parece que ya hay un administrador de ventanas activo. kwin no se inició.

espero que esta informacion sirva de algo

----------

## piska

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> WM es lo que está mal, para ello debes exportar esa variable cambiando twm por kwin.
> 
> 2. killall -9 twm && kwin, después salvas la sesión, sales y vuelves a entrar
> 
> Saludos

 

Perfecto haciendo eso se vuelve el escritorio al kde, he guardado y he reiniciado, solo que sigo tniendo que loguearme y poner en xterm "startkde"

----------

## pacho2

En gnome también se cambia así  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## FOLEN

oye intenta esto:

en el archivo rc.conf:

```

XSESSION="KDE"

```

esto te va a ejecutar el script que se encuentra en

```

/etc/X11/Sessions/KDE

```

y en ese archivo poner:

```

#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/startkde

```

----------

## piska

Nu pasa nada d nada.

Lo malo es que a veces los checkpoints esos se joden y tngo que volver a hacer de nuevo todo eso XD pero weno sigue siendo muxisimo mejor que windows XD

----------

## DwLinuxero

Tiene toda la pinta de ser TVM, bien mira en /etc/rc.conf y cambia xdm por kdm

Yo uso gdm para usar gnome, pero en tu caso deveria funcionar, y comprueba que kdm esta instalado correctamente.

PD. Que feo que es TVm por dios, mas feo y no nace  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## piska

En efecto es twm, la solucion ha sido en tanto "extraña"

(Para los que no quieran leer la solucion saltense el siguiente parrafo, el proximo de ese es la duda XD)

Ya que no habia forma de poder conseguir que se cargase kwin en vez de twm (creedme lo he intentado muchas veces y me ha sacado de quicio XD) ha sido buscar el archivo twm que hacia que cargase ese entorno, he hecho una copia de seguridad por si acaso, y he creado un archivo de acceso directo, llamandole a este twm pero en la ruta donde tenia que buscar he puesto que buscase kwin, al reiniciar, se inicia el entorno X pongo mi user y mi pass y me dice que elija una sesion, para no calentarme mucho y al ver que las sesiones funcionaban mal recurro al boton Default/Fail Safe y en efecto me carga kwin, solo tengo que poner en la consola de X startkde.

Pero como yo no puedo abrir o contestar un post sin una pregunta... mi duda es la siguiente:

Al iniciar kde se me "quedan" tambien 2 ventanas la xsm y la "consola" de X (que son las que se cargan al ingresar mi user y pass) que por supuesto me ocupan espacio en la barra de tareas, puede parecer un tanto "pijo" pero querria saber si puedo eliminar esas 2 tareas de mi barra o ocultarlas para que no me ocupen espacio.

(Si les doy al boton de cerrar, se me cierra todo el entorno KDE)

Gracias adelantadas ^^

----------

## ozito

Te adjunto el contenido de mis archivos de configuración para ver si te puedes evitar todo eso:

.xinitrc

```
exec startkde
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

UNICODE="no"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.4"

```

Es muy importante que la versión de KDE de la XSESSION sea la correcta.

----------

## piska

Gracias ozito, pero no hay manera, de todas formas me estoy acostumbrando a iniciar asi XD tampoco es tan complicado, lo que me molesta son las 2 ventanitas mencionadas antes, que me ocupan espacio.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Seguro que tienes KDE instalado? je je je je

Lo más sencillo es seguir paso a paso que has echo.

```
rc-update xdm default

nano -w /etc/rc.conf (Modifica lo que te han dicho antes y Descomenta las lineas  [  DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm   ] quitando el # de delante)

rc-update add xdm default

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

Por si las dudas ¿Puedes pegar el rc.conf aqui?

----------

## piska

Dios! al final ha resultado ser lo de # joder siempre me suele fayar por fallos tontos xD soy un desastre.

Gracias a todos por atenderme y lo siento por malgastar vuestro tiempo

Soys una comunidad de puta madre y encima cada dia que pasa le cojo mas cariño a gentoo ^^

Un saludo, espero no dar mucho mas la tabarra ^^'

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

je je je me lo imagine y por eso lo coloque en el post anterior je je je je Felicidades

----------

